# Neuer PC WIN7/I7/Gaming



## Painkiller (10. August 2009)

Hallo liebe Community

Bin neu hier im Forum und bräuchte bitte eure Hilfe...

Ich habe vor mir ein Windows 7 /i7/ Gamer-System zusammem zu bauen.

Folgende Komponeten besitze ich breits noch von meiner alten Kiste. 

- MSI GeForce 285 GTX Super Pipe OC 2 GB
- 2 x WD Festplatte (1x Windows, 1x Rest)
- Soundblaster X-FI Elite Pro
- Samsung Syncmaster 226 CW
- Razer Lachesis
- Logitech G15
- evtl. Netzteil 750 Watt Zalman
- Teufel Concept G THX 7.1
- Samsung Laufwerk
- Plextor Laufwerk

Bei dem Prozzi dachte ich an den I7 920er. Nur hab ich in Sachen Mainboard, RAM und Gehäuse keine Ahnung was ich da nehmen soll. 
Der PC wird mehrere Stunden am Tag laufen, da er für mich kleinen Azubi Fernseher, Steroanlage usw. alles in einem ist. Daher soll er leise und gut gekühlt sein.

Ich hoffe ihr habt einige gute Ideen...  
Schon mal thx dafür.
MFG
Painkiller


----------



## STSLeon (10. August 2009)

Hi, 

Du solltest eher vom I7 weggehen, da dieser bald komplett komplett ins Server-Segement umzieht und die "günstigen" Prozessoren abgelöst werden durch den Lynnfield. Gerade wenn du als Azubi aufs Geld schauen must (wer muss das nicht) wäre ein AM3 System wahrscheinlich vorteilhafter, da es günstiger und zukunftssicherer ist. Wenn du dich hier umsiehst, siehst du viele Kombinationen, wo du unter 500€ wegkommst und trotzdem Power hast

Wenn du aus irgendwelchen Gründen Probleme mit AMD hast (Ja solche Menschen gibt es ) dann solltest du warten bis der Lynnfield verfügbar ist


----------



## Painkiller (10. August 2009)

Naja, hab mir halt etwas zusammen gespart. Dadurch hab ich ein bisschen Luft nach oben....^^

Also geizen muss ich nicht....^^


----------



## STSLeon (10. August 2009)

Deswegen spricht nicht gegen AMD, nur weil du die Kohle hast mußt du sie ja nicht relativ sinnlos rauswerfen. In Games rockt der Phenom II 955 auch die Bude. Ein richtig geiles Sys kannst du dir damit auch aufbauen. Sieh dir mal das Asus Crosshair III an für AM3 an. Hammerboard und für 150€ zu haben


----------



## Painkiller (10. August 2009)

Naja, hab mit AMD halt meine negativen Erfahrungen gemacht...

Daher würd ich gerne mal nen Intel ausprobieren....


----------



## ghostadmin (10. August 2009)

Also ich kann dir zur Zeit nur ein AM3 System empfehlen. 
Ein i7 ist für Gaming absoluter Unfug.

AMD Rechner explodieren auch nicht, also.  

Und du solltest dein Budget nennen.
Guter i7 für Gaming unter 1000€ ist nicht möglich.


----------



## Ezio (10. August 2009)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Naja, hab mit AMD halt meine negativen Erfahrungen gemacht...
> 
> Daher würd ich gerne mal nen Intel ausprobieren....


Würde mich jetzt mal interessieren welche negativen Erfahrungen genau...


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2009)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Naja, hab mir halt etwas zusammen gespart. Dadurch hab ich ein bisschen Luft nach oben....^^
> 
> Also geizen muss ich nicht....^^


 
Deswegen brauchst du aber trotzdem nicht die ganze Kohle raushauen.


----------



## Painkiller (10. August 2009)

will ich auch nicht....

Hätt nur gerne ein Intel-System...


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2009)

Intel kostet einfach nur mehr, das ist alles.
ISt so als wenn du statt Passat A6 kaufst, ist das gleiche Auto, aber der Audio trotzdem deutlich teurer.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. August 2009)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Naja, hab mit AMD halt meine negativen Erfahrungen gemacht...


Dann wird es jetzt Zeit, dass du gute Erfahrungen mit AMD machst.


----------



## Ezio (10. August 2009)

Du machst AMD schlecht, nur weil Intel Mainstream ist.  Der Phenom II ist momentan einfach die beste CPU für Gamer, und das sage ich als Intel User!


----------



## Painkiller (10. August 2009)

Ezio schrieb:


> Du machst AMD schlecht, nur weil Intel Mainstream ist.  Der Phenom II ist momentan einfach die beste CPU für Gamer, und das sage ich als Intel User!




Ich mach gar niemanden schlecht...

Will nur mal was neues probieren. Und der Test des I7 hat mich halt überzeugt...


----------



## ghostadmin (10. August 2009)

Wenn du Tests gelesen hast, dann wüsstest du aber das der i7 in Games fast keinen Vorteil hat.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. August 2009)

Wenn du unbedingt Intel willst, dann warte auf den i5.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2009)

Dann kauf dir halt dein i7 System und gut.
Aber mecker nicht rum, wenn du plötzlich keine neue CPUs in dein Board setzen kannst


----------



## sechzger (10. August 2009)

du willst nen i7? dann sollste einen haben^^
aber eig haben meine vorredner recht, das prob ist halt echt dass das ganze noch nicht ausgenutzt werden kann, aber mit nem i7 kann man in sachen  zukunftssicherheit nichts falsch machen

Mainboard:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/m,preisvergleich/a400775.html

RAM:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/m,preisvergleich/a376160.html

Case:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/m,preisvergleich/a226495.html
oder
http://www4.hardwareversand.de/_REDIRECT_____/articledetail.jsp?aid=26910&agid=631&ref=13


----------



## sechzger (10. August 2009)

biste da?^^


----------



## ghostadmin (10. August 2009)

sechzger schrieb:


> biste da?^^



Ähm ja bitte?
Wer soll da sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2009)

Der TE, sieht aber nicht so aus.
Ist vielleicht ins CoBiFo gegangen.


----------



## sechzger (10. August 2009)

ins was?


----------



## ghostadmin (10. August 2009)

Computer Bild Forum.


----------



## riedochs (10. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der TE, sieht aber nicht so aus.
> Ist vielleicht ins CoBiFo gegangen.



Es gibt auch Leute die ein RealLife haben unud nicht den ganzen Tag vorm PC sitzen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2009)

Das wird das Forum sein, wo sich die meisten Leute registrrieren werden, die ihren i880 Extreme Edition auf das Rampage 2 Extrem setzen wollen, weils den 975 ja nicht mehr gibt und ihr 965 abgeraucht ist. 
Dort fragen sie warum das beim Reinsetzen so geknackt hat. 



riedochs schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Leute die ein RealLife haben unud nicht den ganzen Tag vorm PC sitzen.


 
Sag doch nicht jedem, was du den ganzen Tag machst.


----------



## sechzger (10. August 2009)

es zeigt aber an, dass er on ist^^

gut etz nich mehr^^


----------



## ghostadmin (10. August 2009)

Letzte Aktivität: Heute 22:48

Du solltest öfters die Seite aktualisieren.


----------



## Painkiller (10. August 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Letzte Aktivität: Heute 22:48
> 
> Du solltest öfters die Seite aktualisieren.



oi, oi, oi man kann ja hier nicht mal was essen gehen...^^


----------



## ghostadmin (11. August 2009)

Nein, das hier ist ein Forum und kein Restaurant, also gibts hier auch nix zum Essen.


----------



## riedochs (11. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sag doch nicht jedem, was du den ganzen Tag machst.



Betroffene Hunde bellen.  Ich habe ein Reallife.


----------



## Painkiller (11. August 2009)

uff, reallife hab ich auch...^^ 

Also, hab auf jeden Fall vor einen Intel zu verwenden.

Damit die anderen nicht beleidigt sind, bekommt unser Gemeinschaftsserver einen AMD.... 

Sind die Asus-Boards denn besser geworden? Mein letztes war ein K8V-SE für AMD64, das is mir ohne OC 3x durchgeschossen.... 

Ansonsten der Corsair-Ram steht jetzt mit auf der Liste, am Gehäuse überleg ich noch rum... Sollte halt gut durchlüftet und die Lüfter solten silent sein..


----------



## riedochs (11. August 2009)

Ich halte von Anus Boards immer noch nichts, sollen aber besser sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

Als board kannst du das Asus P6T Deluxe oder das normale P6T nehmen, sind beide gut.
Beim RAM einfach 1333er kaufen, reichen völlig.


----------



## DonBes (11. August 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich halte von Anus Boards immer noch nichts, sollen aber besser sein.



Ich hatte bisher auch bessere Erfahrungen mit Gigabyte als mit Asus ...Asus hatte bisher immer nur die bessere verpackung und den "besseren" Preis sonst nich wirklich besser verarbeitet als Gigabyte eher das Gegenteil^^und der Support ist auch nich der beste wie ich aus Bekanntemkreis erfahren musste...


----------



## riedochs (11. August 2009)

Ich habe schon ewig keinen Herstellersupport mehr gebraucht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich habe schon ewig keinen Herstellersupport mehr gebraucht.


 
Ich habe keine Probleme mit Herstellerunsterstützung.
Bisher habe ich alles erhalten, was ich wollte.


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. August 2009)

das board ist günstig und auch sehr gut p/l tip von pcgh
Foxconn Flaming Blade GTI, X58 (triple PC3-10667U DDR3) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## riedochs (11. August 2009)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> das board ist günstig und auch sehr gut p/l tip von pcgh
> Foxconn Flaming Blade GTI, X58 (triple PC3-10667U DDR3) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland




Vom Preis her auf jedenfall um einiges guenstiger als das oben verlinkte Asus


----------



## axel25 (11. August 2009)

Du solltest noch den Monat auf den Lynnfield warten und dann aufrüsten, zumindest meiner Meinung nach. Der Lynnfield steht dem Bloomfield in nichts nach und kostet weniger! Nur so als Tipp!


----------



## Caspar (11. August 2009)

Sehe ich auch so... habe die letzten Tage fleißig gelesen. Wenn du unbedingt jetzt einen PC möchtest solltest du zum AMD greifen, 955 BE Rockz da House.  Wenn du Zeit hast warte und kaufe dir anstatt nem i7 920 lieber nen i7 860... der dürfe, wenn ich mich nicht irre, _nicht wesentlich_ teurer sein als der i7 920 und mehr Leistung haben. Das ist aber alles nur Spekulation. 

Noch etwas zum Forum, Leute ihr seid der Wahnsinn, gute Beratung und Spaß dabei, ich liebe es Threads zu lesen... und informativ ists auch noch... ^^ DANKE


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

Der o7 860 wird das Top Modell der 1156 CPUs sein, und der wird sehr wohl mehr kosten als der 920, man kennt ja Intels Preispolitik.
Der 920 fliegt dann aus dem Programm.
Der i5 ist erst wirtklich günstig und ausreichend, den i7 braucht man auch in Zukunft nicht wirklich.


----------



## Caspar (11. August 2009)

Ich habe mich mal da orientiert ( Intel Core i7 860, 870 und Core i5 750 - News - Hardware-Infos ) und auch den Thread gelesen in dem über die Preise diskutiert wurde. Der i7 860 müsste demnach so bei 260€ landen. Wären also rund 30€ mehr als nen i7 920. Ob er was in Games bringt und damit den Preis rechtfertigt soll ja wegen den virtuellen Kernen fraglich sein. Für Aufklärung bin ich zu haben, ist ein wenig Off-Topic... sry^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

Was der 860 wirklich bringt, müssen Tests zeigen, noch kann man nichts sagen.


----------



## Painkiller (11. August 2009)

Na dann heißt es mal wieder warten und Tee trinken.

Vielleicht find ich bis dahin ein gutes Gehäuse...^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

Gibt ja ein paar brauchbare Gehäuse.


----------



## riedochs (11. August 2009)

Gehäuse ist Geschmachssache. Brauchbare gibt es genug.


----------



## Painkiller (11. August 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Gehäuse ist Geschmachssache. Brauchbare gibt es genug.




Jo das stimmt...

Aber erst mal ein dezentes und gut durchlüftetes finden...^^


----------



## riedochs (11. August 2009)

Deswegen bleibe ich bei meinem Stacker ST01. Habe bis heute nichts mehr Besseres gefunden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

Dann nimm die Schreibtischunterlage.
Besser durchgelüftet geht nicht. 

Was willst du denn ausgeben?


----------



## Raeven (11. August 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Deswegen bleibe ich bei meinem Stacker ST01. Habe bis heute nichts mehr Besseres gefunden.


  Gebe meinem Vorredner recht. Der "ultimative" Tower. Überlege selbst das Gehäuse zuwechseln.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

Raeven schrieb:


> Gebe meinem Vorredner recht. Der "ultimative" Tower. Überlege selbst das Gehäuse zuwechseln.


 
Jep, endlich mal genügend Platz für alle Lüfter.


----------



## riedochs (11. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jep, endlich mal genügend Platz für alle Lüfter.



Was sind Lüfter?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Was sind Lüfter?


 
Das sind die Teile, die so'n Lärm machen und deshalb sollte man sie vor dem Einschalten entsorgen.


----------



## steinschock (11. August 2009)

Ich würde auch eher zum i5/i7 auf dem LGA 1156 setzen.
Der hat keine Nachteile für normalanwender, 
nimm das gesparte Geld für eine  gute SSD (Vertex, Postville) als Sys.-Platte.

@ Quanti für den 1366 gibt es dann auch "normale" Xeons


----------



## riedochs (11. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das sind die Teile, die so'n Lärm machen und deshalb sollte man sie vor dem Einschalten entsorgen.



Hast du mal ein Bild davon, kenne sowas nicht


----------



## DMC (11. August 2009)

alsoo um mal auch mein Senf dazuzugeben ich würde auch warten oder einen Phenom 2 X4 955 BE nehmen, der soll in Games ja teilweise sogar schneller sein als der i7. Wobei ich denke das beide CPU's soviel Power unterm Arsch haben dass es nachher in Games nich mehr auffällt. Ich mein ob du nun mit 40FPS oder 45FPS zockst das merkst ja nich mehr. 
aber zukunftssicherer von der kompabiltät (richtig geschrieben?) hat denke ich auch der AM3 da der 1366 wohl in die Server-welt abtaucht. 

Wobei der Core i9 ja ausschliesslich für 1366 produziert werden soll naja mal sehn.

mfg DMC


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

steinschock schrieb:


> @ Quanti für den 1366 gibt es dann auch "normale" Xeons


 
Die man bestimmt für sehr günstig kaufen kann.


----------



## steinschock (11. August 2009)

Manchmal 20€ mehr wie ich damals auch bezahlt habe.
Jedenfalls auch non-extrem im 300€ und 500€ Segment.

Die Frage ist doch ob du dann auch noch Aufrüsten kannst


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

300 bis 500€ ist ja echt sehr preisgünstig.


----------



## steinschock (11. August 2009)

Es werden noch viel mehr Spiele wie ANNO folgen davon bin ich überzeugt.
Der i7 wird wegen einiger Treiberprobleme und weil er für einige alte Engines zu wenig L2 hat immer noch sehr unterschätzt.

Von daher sehe ich das P/L eher ausgeglichen ;
 ja das meine ich ernst. 
(4,1 @ stock V und 4,4 bei1,35V + besseres IPC gehören für mich  halt auch zu P/L)

Als alter AMD Fan hoffe ich halt das der Bulldozer was wird.
Vorher werde ich eh kein neues Sys. brauchen, abgesehen von ner Graka. 


Hoffentlich macht es AMD noch solange


----------



## Painkiller (12. August 2009)

steinschock schrieb:


> Es werden noch viel mehr Spiele wie ANNO folgen davon bin ich überzeugt.
> Der i7 wird wegen einiger Treiberprobleme und weil er für einige alte Engines zu wenig L2 hat immer noch sehr unterschätzt.
> 
> Von daher sehe ich das P/L eher ausgeglichen ;
> ...




Ich sollte vielleicht sagen, das ich kein Übertakter bin...
Mein Prob is halt ich hab im moment keinen PC zum Gamen.

Mal schauen wer den Kampf Intel vs AMD gewinnen wird...

Bin erst mal auf der Suche nach einem guten Gehäuse (100-150€) mit guter durchlüftung.^^ Wenn jemand ideen hat, nur her damit...


----------



## steinschock (12. August 2009)

@ Pain

Das war mehr für  Quanti gedacht. 

Im ernst und zum necken


----------



## Painkiller (12. August 2009)

steinschock schrieb:


> @ Pain
> 
> Das war mehr für  Quanti gedacht.
> 
> Im ernst und zum necken




Na dann...^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2009)

steinschock schrieb:


> @ Pain
> 
> Das war mehr für  Quanti gedacht.
> 
> Im ernst und zum necken


 
Der i7 ist überholt, eher er seine Vorteile nutzen kann.
Warte mal ab, in einem Jahr weiß keiner mehr, was 1366 ist, außer eine vierstellige Zahl.


----------



## riedochs (12. August 2009)

So schlimm wird es nicht werden, wobei bei Intel kann es sein das wir in einem Jahr schon wieder andere Sockel haben.


----------



## Painkiller (13. August 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> So schlimm wird es nicht werden, wobei bei Intel kann es sein das wir in einem Jahr schon wieder andere Sockel haben.




Also nach langem hin und her hab ich beschlossen die ersten echten Testberichte der Core I5 Serie abzuwarten...
Wenn der I7 wirklich in den Server-Bereich abrutscht is das wohl das beste...

Hat jemand noch Ideen/Vorschläge für Gehäuse/CPU-Kühler/Gehäuse-Lüfter...
Bei CPU-Kühler dacht ich an Zalman...


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. August 2009)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Cooler Master RC-840-KKN1-GP ATC 840 - black

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Silverstone » SST-FT01-Serie » Silverstone SST-FT01B-W Fortress - Black Window

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Silverstone TemJin SST-TJ07B-W - black

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-P50 ARMORSUIT Midi-Tower - black

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - PC 60 Serie » Lian Li PC-60FW Midi-Tower - black



Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 1366 (Intel) » Scythe » Scythe SCMG-2000 Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 1366 (Intel) » Scythe » Scythe SCORC-1100 Orochi Revision B

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 1366 (Intel) » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Brocken - AMD/Intel

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 1366 (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Megahalems "Ultra Silent Edition"

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 1366 (Intel) » Thermalright » Thermalright TRUE Black 120

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 1366 (Intel) » Thermalright » Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme True Copper

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 1366 (Intel) » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Thor's Hammer S126384 Heatpipe Cooler


----------



## Painkiller (14. August 2009)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Cooler Master RC-840-KKN1-GP ATC 840 - black
> 
> Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Silverstone » SST-FT01-Serie » Silverstone SST-FT01B-W Fortress - Black Window
> 
> ...




Wow, super danke schön.... 

Hab heute gelesen das der I5 vom Speed her in Games mit dem I7 mithalten kann. Dachte der I5 hat kein Hyperthreading wie der I7.
Mir fällt sowieso nur ein Game ein, das sowas unterstützt. Is mein Lieblingsgame, gibt nur leider keine Mods dafür -----> Aquanox I+II

Gibts denn schon ne art Tabelle wo die I5´s aufgelistet sind?


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. August 2009)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Dachte der I5 hat kein Hyperthreading wie der I7.


 
Genau deswegen ist er ja auch in Games meist schneller.


----------



## riedochs (14. August 2009)

Noch gibt es keine finalen Benchmarks oder habe ich was verpasst?


----------



## Painkiller (14. August 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Noch gibt es keine finalen Benchmarks oder habe ich was verpasst?



Deswegen hab ich auch gefragt...^^
Vielleicht weiß jemand ja schon was zur Leistung...
z.B. ein Insider?


----------



## steinschock (15. August 2009)

Ist in der PCGH-X-Print.

Außer in ANNO 1404 wo es 10% bringt ist HT beim Gamen eher hinderlich.
GTA 4 verliert 10 - 20 % durch HT.
Deshalb ist der i5 oft vor dem i7 bei benches @ gleichem Takt.
Der i7 8x mit 2,8GHz ist etwa gleich auf mit dem 920 @ 2,66


----------



## Painkiller (16. August 2009)

steinschock schrieb:


> Ist in der PCGH-X-Print.
> 
> Außer in ANNO 1404 wo es 10% bringt ist HT beim Gamen eher hinderlich.
> GTA 4 verliert 10 - 20 % durch HT.
> ...




Wo werden denn die Preise beim I5 ungefähr liegen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2009)

Da musst du noch warten, kannn niemand sicher sagen.


----------



## Painkiller (17. August 2009)

Ich frag mich warum die AMD Prozzis so schnell sind, und von der Spiele-Leistung nicht an Intel ran kommen....


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2009)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ich frag mich warum die AMD Prozzis so schnell sind, und von der Spiele-Leistung nicht an Intel ran kommen....


 
Wieso, kommen sie doch.


----------



## Jayhawk (18. August 2009)

ich glaub in etwa 180 für den i5 und 120 fürs board (p55)


----------



## Painkiller (18. August 2009)

Jayhawk schrieb:


> ich glaub in etwa 180 für den i5 und 120 fürs board (p55)




Wieviele I5´s kommen denn auf den Markt... 

Ein SLI-System werd ich nicht brauchen, es sei denn ne 9800er als PhysX...
Steht aber noch in den Sternen.... 

Aber eigentlich unnötig oder? Hab ja ne GTX285 2GB


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. August 2009)

Mach dann lieber Tripple SLI draus. 
Damit hast du zwar ein paar Frames weniger, sieht aber fetter aus.


----------



## Bibblson (18. August 2009)

Tripple SLI^^, ne Stromflatrate gibts ja leider noch nicht... XD


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. August 2009)

Bibblson schrieb:


> Tripple SLI^^, ne Stromflatrate gibts ja leider noch nicht... XD


 
Jo, Stromflat gibts auch schon, mal mit dem örtlichen Energieversorger reden.


----------



## Painkiller (18. August 2009)

Hab mal ein paar Infos zu den I5`s

Weitere Preise für Core-i-CPUs aufgetaucht

Benchmarks zum Core i5 Lynnfield aufgetaucht


----------



## eVoX (18. August 2009)

Hier sind aktuelle Infos zu den: Intel Sockel 1156 Round-Upi5-750 vs. i3-540-AwardFabrik :: Testberichte :: Overclocking


----------



## Painkiller (22. August 2009)

Was und warum ist denn nun besser für Gaming?

Der I5 oder der I7?


----------



## Knexi (22. August 2009)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Was und warum ist denn nun besser für Gaming?
> 
> Der I5 oder der I7?



i7 ist wegen der virtuellen 8 Kerne schneller, i5 hat ein besseres Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Außerdem werden auch noch i7 CPUs für Sockel 1156 kommen.


----------



## Professor Frink (22. August 2009)

da muss ich widersprechen der i7 is wegen Ht sogar in vielemn spielen um bis zu 25% langsamer (GTA IV)
das einzige spiel,d as ich kenne was nennenswert davon Profitiert is anno 1404 (10 %)
aber das wars dann auchschon
Fazit: MACHS AUS


----------



## Painkiller (29. August 2009)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> da muss ich widersprechen der i7 is wegen Ht sogar in vielemn spielen um bis zu 25% langsamer (GTA IV)
> das einzige spiel,d as ich kenne was nennenswert davon Profitiert is anno 1404 (10 %)
> aber das wars dann auchschon
> Fazit: MACHS AUS





Da frag ich mich doch was sich bei den Entwicklern mehr durchsetzen wird...
HT oder kein HT....


----------



## ghostadmin (29. August 2009)

Bis ein Spiel mal was mit Octa Cores oder eben fast Octa Cores was anfangen kann, dass der i7 mit seinen "Schummel-Kernen" dann langsamer ist muss ich wohl nicht sagen, gibts schon CPUs mit 16 Kernen.


----------



## labernet (29. August 2009)

12 kerne kommen ja schon in nem halben jahr  -> magny cours ^^


----------



## ghostadmin (29. August 2009)

Okk, dann halt 32 Kerne.


----------



## Painkiller (29. August 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Okk, dann halt 32 Kerne.





Na dann muss ich erstmal noch ein paar Tests des I5 lesen...


----------



## Painkiller (5. September 2009)

Also bis jetzt siehts so aus...

CPU: Intel CoreI7 860
Mainboard: Wenn der Test Ok ist, das ASUS Maximus III Formula
RAM: Corsair XMS3 DIMM Kit 6GB PC3-12800U CL7-7-7-20 (DDR3-1600) (TR3X6G1600C7)

Beim CPU-Kühler habe ich noch keine Ahnung, hat jemand einen Vorschlag? 

*
*


----------



## Knexi (5. September 2009)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Beim CPU-Kühler habe ich noch keine Ahnung, hat jemand einen Vorschlag?
> 
> *
> *



Zalman CNPS 10X Quiet + einen leiseren Lüfter


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2009)

Die 6GB bringen dir nicht viel, nimm ein Dual Channel Kir, ist besser.


----------



## Painkiller (5. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die 6GB bringen dir nicht viel, nimm ein Dual Channel Kir, ist besser.




Stimmt, hat ja wieder Dual Channel...^^

Hast du einen guten Tipp für den Ram?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2009)

Gerade jetzt kommen enorm viele neue Dual Channel Kits raus, weil der Lynnfield auch neu kommt, da heißt es abwarten und Glück haben, dass man ein gutes erwischt.
Wenn du jetzt eins nimmst, was schon etabliert ist, dann kannst du zu Corsair, A-Data oder GeIL greifen.


----------



## Painkiller (12. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Gerade jetzt kommen enorm viele neue Dual Channel Kits raus, weil der Lynnfield auch neu kommt, da heißt es abwarten und Glück haben, dass man ein gutes erwischt.
> Wenn du jetzt eins nimmst, was schon etabliert ist, dann kannst du zu Corsair, A-Data oder GeIL greifen.



Stimmt, wird es eine Dominator-Kit für DDR3-1333 geben?

Der Kühler steht jetzt auch schon fest:

Prolimatech Megahalems  (Ich steh auf Wolkenkratzer) 

Frage ist nur ob ein oder zwei Lüfter effektiver sind. Und vor allem welche?
Ich glaube PCGHW hat mit Scythes getestet oder?

Bei den Maiboards ist noch alles offen, da es noch keine Tests für die Boards von EVGA, ASUS und Foxconn gibt....

Bei dem Gehäuse bin ich mir immer noch nicht sicher.... Sollte halt schon gute Qualität haben, darf aber nicht zu teuer sein.... Muss auch kein Window haben... Aber es gibt ja so viele Gehäuse.... 

Fest steht bis jetzt:

CPU: Intel Core i7 860 
Kühler: Prolimatech Megahalems
Kühler-Lüfter: ???
Mainboard: ???
RAM: ??? 8GB
Netzteil: Cougar S Power 700W
Gehäuse: ????


Wenn jemand Vorschläge hat, dann immer her damit....^^
Freu mich über jede Hilfe die ich bekommen kann....


----------



## Lordac (12. September 2009)

Hallo,



> CPU: Intel Core i7 860


die CPU finde ich nach wie vor zu teuer und nicht zwingend notwendig, möchte sie dir aber nicht ausreden! Der i5-750 würde meiner Meinung nach aber vollkommen reichen.



> Kühler: Prolimatech Megahalems


Auch den finde ich zu teuer, vor allem weil kein Lüfter dabei ist. Die Auswahl ist aber noch nicht so wahnsinng groß und der Kühler an sich ist ja sehr gut!

Ich würde aus P/L-Sicht den Scythe Ninja 2 nehmen.



> Kühler-Lüfter: ???


Mit Scythe Slip Stream oder S-Flex (PCGH-Referenz) oder Silent Wings von be quiet machst du nichts falsch.

Ein Lüfter sollte normal reichen, aber ich habe keine Ahnung von OC und kann dir über den Sinn eines zweiten Lüfters nicht viel sagen.



> Mainboard: ???


Die ersten Tests sprechen dafür das Gigabyte erneut gute Arbeit geleistet hat, das Gigabyte GA-P55-UD6 soll z.B. recht gut sein, ebenso das GD80 von MSI.
Im allgemeinen würde ich aber noch auf mehr Tests warten (vor allem von den günstigeren Boards) und bis sich die Preise eingependelt haben.



> RAM: ??? 8GB


Einige RAM-Hersteller haben neue Kits angekündigt, auch hier würde ich noch einen Tick warten. Ansonsten ganz normalen DDR3 1333/1600 mit max. 1,65 Volt.
Ob 4 oder 8 GB liegt bei dir, auch hier vielleicht abwarten ob es Probleme bei Vollbestückung geben kann.



> Netzteil: Cougar S Power 700W


Wenn du kein CF/SLI betreiben willst (dafür gibt es im Moment eh noch keine Boards, glaube ich zumindest), reichen selbst mit OC max. 550 Watt.



> Gehäuse: ????


Das ist die Qual der Wahl, wenn es gut und günstig sein soll dann würde ich das NZXT Beta nehmen, für etwas mehr ist das Lian Li PC-60F mein Favorit (bin nicht so der Mesh-Front-Freund).
Achte auf alle Fälle darauf das ein Front- und Hecklüfter vorhanden ist, ansonsten nimmst du einen der oben genannten Lüfter dazu oder ein Kaze Maru wenn einer mit 140 mm benötigt wird.

Festplatte und Laufwerk hast du noch?

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Knexi (12. September 2009)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Kühler: Prolimatech Megahalems



Der Megahalems passt meines Wissens nicht auf den neuen Sockel!!


----------



## Painkiller (12. September 2009)

Knexi schrieb:


> Der Megahalems passt meines Wissens nicht auf den neuen Sockel!!




Stimmt, wird aber sicher ein Adapter kommen...


@ Lordac

Grafikkarte, soundkarte, HDD, Laufwerk ist vorhanden....


----------



## Painkiller (13. September 2009)

@ Lordac

Wegen den Kosten mach ich mir keine Kopf, hab ja lange gespart um mal was schönes zu kaufen...^^


Weshalb unterstützt der P55-Chip eigentlich offiziell kein DDR3-1600?


----------



## Painkiller (15. September 2009)

Kommt für die restlichen P55-Boards eingentlich ein Nach-Test in der nächsten PCGHW?


----------



## Knexi (15. September 2009)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Kommt für die restlichen P55-Boards eingentlich ein Nach-Test in der nächsten PCGHW?



Ja die günstigen Platinen kommen in der nächsten PCGH, in dieser sind nur Platinen ab 140€, es gibt aber auch schon welche um 80€.


----------



## Painkiller (19. September 2009)

Knexi schrieb:


> Ja die günstigen Platinen kommen in der nächsten PCGH, in dieser sind nur Platinen ab 140€, es gibt aber auch schon welche um 80€.




Na dann bin ich ja schon mal gespannt drauf...

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Gehäuse...?

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » NZXT Gaming » NZXT TEMPEST Midi-Tower - black


----------



## Painkiller (27. September 2009)

So, stand bis jetzt...

Müsste ok sein oder? Gibt ein Update, wird nicht nur ein Gamer-PC sondern auch für Photo und Videobearbeitung.... Daher der 860er 

CPU: Intel Core I7 860 
CPU-Kühler: Prolimatech Mega Shadow
CPU-Lüfter: ?
RAM: Corsair ?
Mainboard: ?
Netzteil: Cougar S Power 700W
Gehäuse: NZXT Tempest
Lüftersteuerung: NZXT Sentry
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-Bit SB


----------



## Painkiller (29. September 2009)

Weis eingentlich jemand was mit der Core i7 Reihe passieret (1366)?

Es gibt viele Leute die den immer noch kaufen, aber warum?


----------



## ghostadmin (29. September 2009)

Was mit der passiert? Läuft Ende des Jahres aus.^^


----------



## Lordac (29. September 2009)

Hallo,

ich dachte das nur der i7-920 vom Markt genommen werden soll, später aber noch stärkere CPUs im oberen Preissegment nachkommen sollen.

Der Sockel selbst wandert dann wohl fast ausschließlich in den Serverbereich.

Warum manche Leute noch auf den 1366 setzen musst du sie selbst fragen, ein Arbeitskollege z.B. sagt das sein Flugsimulator vom Tripple-Channel profitiert und er ihn sich deshalb noch gekauft hat.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Painkiller (29. September 2009)

Mhm, sieh an...

dann bleib ich beim 860er


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. September 2009)

Lordac schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich dachte das nur der i7-920 vom Markt genommen werden soll, später aber noch stärkere CPUs im oberen Preissegment nachkommen sollen.


 
Bis auf den 975 XE wird alles eingestampft.


----------



## steinschock (30. September 2009)

Xeon nehmen .

Der Gulftown (32nm, 6 Kerne) wird auch auf S1366 laufen allerdings ist bis jetzt nur von Extrem Modellen die rede.
Aber da wird es auch Xeons geben.

Sieht auch nur in Foren so aus, i7 machen laut Intel ~ 1% aus.

Die Frage wird sein ob es dann überhaupt noch Sinn macht da dann auch SATA3 und USB3 Standart sind.

Oder Sachen wie das MSI P 55 Big Bang falls der Hydra 200 einigermaßen hält was er verspricht.
Das soll die Tage erscheinen und wird sicher direkt getestet, das könnte ein blick wert sein


----------



## Painkiller (30. September 2009)

steinschock schrieb:


> Xeon nehmen .
> 
> Der Gulftown (32nm, 6 Kerne) wird auch auf S1366 laufen allerdings ist bis jetzt nur von Extrem Modellen die rede.
> Aber da wird es auch Xeons geben.
> ...



Was is denn Hydra 200? Kenn ich gar nicht...


----------



## steinschock (30. September 2009)

War oft schon zu lesen, der Chip soll es möglich machen jede Graka mit einer beliebigen anderen zu koppeln.

Unter Win7 sogar Nv + ATI.

Der Chip soll dabei die last dynamisch verteilen so das jede Graka-kombi das beste bringt.

AnandTech: Lucid Hydra 200: Vendor Agnostic Multi-GPU, Available in 30 Days


----------



## Painkiller (30. September 2009)

steinschock schrieb:


> War oft schon zu lesen, der Chip soll es möglich machen jede Graka mit einer beliebigen anderen zu koppeln.
> 
> Unter Win7 sogar Nv + ATI.
> 
> ...




Hört sich doch gut an oder?

Wann kommen da die ersten Boards?


----------



## steinschock (1. Oktober 2009)

Na der Artikel ist einige tage alt und MSI hat 30 tage angegeben.

Kannst ja mal Googeln MSI BIG BANG P 55 , 
ich würde aber Tests abwarten da der Chip ca. 30 - 50 € ausmachen wird.


----------



## Painkiller (1. Oktober 2009)

steinschock schrieb:


> Na der Artikel ist einige tage alt und MSI hat 30 tage angegeben.
> 
> Kannst ja mal Googeln MSI BIG BANG P 55 ,
> ich würde aber Tests abwarten da der Chip ca. 30 - 50 € ausmachen wird.




mhm, ok...

Muss eh erstmal passenden Ram und Lüfter suchen....


----------



## Painkiller (5. Oktober 2009)

Mal abgesehen von den Hydra-Board

welches würdet Ihr denn empfehlen? eher Asus oder Gigabyte?


Ram wird Corsair. Dominator geht leider nicht unter den Mega Shadow oder?


----------



## Painkiller (7. Oktober 2009)

Gut die Würfel sind gefallen.... Bitte die Konfig prüfen... 

Intel Core I7 860 Boxed
Prolimatech Mega Shadow
Be Quiet Silent Wings USC 120x120x25 mm (2x)   (scythe besser?)
GigaByte P55-UD6
Cougar S Power 700Watt
Corsair DDR3-Ram CMD8GX3M4A1600C8 (8GB)   (läuft der auf dem Board?)
Windows 7 Ultimate 64-Bit SB-Version
NZXT Tempest


Alte Komponeten:

X-FI Elite Pro
MSI GeForce 285 GTX Superpipe OC 2GB
2 HDD von Western Digital
2 Lauferweke (Brenner + DVD)


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2009)

Warum das Netzteil?
700 Watt brauchst du nicht wirklich.

Die RAMs laufen schon, keine Sorge, ansonsten kannst du so bestellen.


----------



## Lordac (7. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,



> Intel Core I7 860 Boxed


ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung das für einen Spiele-PC der i5-750 die bessere Wahl wäre.



> Prolimatech Mega Shadow


Der Kühler ist sehr gut, aber auch sehr teuer, vor allem da kein Lüfter debei ist. Der Aufpreis zum Brocken oder der Nordwand wäre mir die etwas bessere Kühlleistung zu hoch.



> Be Quiet Silent Wings USC 120x120x25 mm (2x) (scythe besser?)


Beide Hersteller sind sehr gut, hier würde ich es vom Händler abhängig machen da nicht jeder alle führt.



> GigaByte P55-UD6


Das Board finde ich zu teuer, ich würde das MSI P55-GD65 nehmen.



> Cougar S Power 700Watt


Wenn du nicht vor hast irgendwann eine Dual-GPU-Karte zu nutzen, sind 700 Watt klar zuviel. Die 550-Watt-Variante von Cougar wäre ansonsten die bessere Wahl.



> Corsair DDR3-Ram CMD8GX3M4A1600C8 (8GB) (läuft der auf dem Board?)


Schau am besten auf der Homepage vom Hersteller welcher RAM freigeben ist. Wie aktuelle die Daten gehalten werden, weiß ich allerdings nicht. 



> Windows 7 Ultimate 64-Bit SB-Version


Wenn du die Zusatzfunktionen welche die Ultimate-Version bietet nutzt, dann ist es in Ordnung, ansonsten reicht die Home-Premium-Version vollkommen.



> NZXT Tempest


Wenn es dir gefällt das ist es in Ordnung!

Im allgemeinen finde ich das du hier und da zu teure Komponenten ausgewählt hast wo sich der Aufpreis zu günstigeren nicht in entsprechender Mehrleistung spiegelt.
Du hast zwar mal geschrieben das Geld nicht das Problem ist, trotzdem muss man es ja nicht einfach so in etwas investieren.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## steinschock (7. Oktober 2009)

In Zukunft kann HT was bringen siehe Anno 1404, solange kann man es ja deaktivieren.
Beim NT sehe ich das anders wenn einen der Aufpreis nicht stört.
Wobei auch 550W reichen.

http://images.anandtech.com/graphs/5870p55_092709184427/20172.png

AnandTech: ATI HD 5870 Scaling Performance: X58 vs P55 Showdown


----------



## Xion4 (8. Oktober 2009)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Du solltest eher vom I7 weggehen, da dieser bald komplett komplett ins Server-Segement umzieht und die "günstigen" Prozessoren abgelöst werden durch den Lynnfield.




Da ist er ja wieder, der Mann der behauptet ein i7 sein zukünftig nur noch ne reine Server Plattform. Oder anders gesagt: wenn man keine Ahnung hat....

Der Sockel 1366 bleibt auch so als Gaming Plattform bestehen, jedoch ist und bleibt sie einfach teurer, deswegen auch eher für Enthusiasten. Richtig ist, das der Sockel 1366 die Basis für Intels Server Plattform bleibt. 

Im Gegensatz zum Sockel 1156 weiss man beim 1366er schon, was nach den i7 kommt. Und ich bezweifel das Intel den Gulftown nur als EE zur Verfügung stellen wird, denn der Erfolg, auch unter Gamern der 1366er Plattform ist denke ich unbestritten!!!!


----------



## 1z3m4n (8. Oktober 2009)

Also mit nem AM3 System wärste auf alle Fälle besser dran! xD


----------



## Painkiller (8. Oktober 2009)

@ alle, danke für die Hilfe und Kritik...  Ihr seid echt ne super Community.... 

Will mit euch noch ein paar Punkte klären:

1. Gehäuse:
Muss kein NZXT sein, ich such halt eines das gut durchlüftet ist und dabei auch noch gut aussieht. --> Bitte Vorschläge... 
2. Zum NT
Es könnte sein das eine zweite Grakka dazukommt...^^ 
PhysX oder Folding@home

3. Mainboard
Bin GigaByte-Fan... 

4. Zum Ram:
Meiner steht leider nicht dabei.... 
Dabei schreibt Corsair der is für Core I5 und I7....

5. Windows
Ultimate werd ich nutzen wegen dem Bitlocker und meinen vertraulichen Firmendaten


----------



## Lordac (8. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,



> 1. Gehäuse: Muss kein NZXT sein, ich such halt eines das gut durchlüftet ist und dabei auch noch gut aussieht. --> Bitte Vorschläge...


das Gehäuse ist immer auch eine Frage des Geschmacks. Ich mag z.B. schlichte wie das NZXT Beta, Lian Li PC-60F oder Lian Li PC-B25FB.



> 2. Zum NT: Es könnte sein das eine zweite Graka dazukommt...^^
> PhysX oder Folding@home


Die zusätzliche Karte für PhysX würde ich sausen lassen da sich das meiner Meinung nach nicht lohnt, und falls man für F@H mehr Leistung braucht, würde ich lieber eine neue Single-GPU kaufen, anspnsten bräuchtest du auch ein Board welches 2x 16 bahnen zu Verfügung stellt.



> 3. Mainboard: Bin GigaByte-Fan...


Ich finde Gigabyte auch sehr gut, wenn du die Ausstattung des UD6 nicht brauchst, würde es aber auch das Ud4 tun.



> 4. Zum Ram: Meiner steht leider nicht dabei....
> Dabei schreibt Corsair der is für Core I5 und I7....


Ich denke das ist öfter so da nicht jeder aktuelle RAM getestet und/oder in die Liste aufgenommen wird. 
Mit Corsair macht man in der Regel aber nichts falsch, soolange die Spannung passt!



> 5. Windows Ultimate werd ich nutzen wegen dem Bitlocker und meinen vertraulichen Firmendaten


Alles klar, dann macht das natürlich Sinn!

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## steinschock (8. Oktober 2009)

Gehäuse  LianLi, Silverstone, Coolmaster

Für 2 GTX285 wären 700W knapp würde aber noch reichen.

Ob 2x8 oder 2x16 macht kaum was aus beim Gamen,
bei Foh 

Der Ram ist ein P55 Kit mit 1,65V sollte also passen.


----------



## Painkiller (10. Oktober 2009)

steinschock schrieb:


> Gehäuse  LianLi, Silverstone, Coolmaster
> 
> Für 2 GTX285 wären 700W knapp würde aber noch reichen.
> 
> ...




Dann bin ich ja beruhigt....^^  

Beim Gehäuse bin ich noch am grübeln....

Ansonsten hätt ich alles....


----------



## Knexi (10. Oktober 2009)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> 1. Gehäuse:
> Muss kein NZXT sein, ich such halt eines das gut durchlüftet ist und dabei auch noch gut aussieht. --> Bitte Vorschläge...



Den besten Luftstrom hat das Silverstone Raven 2. Das Xigmatek Midgard ist auch gut aber schon etwas schlechter. Weitere Alternativen zum Midgard sind das Coolermaster Storm Scout und das NZXT Panzerbox.


----------



## Painkiller (10. Oktober 2009)

Knexi schrieb:


> Den besten Luftstrom hat das Silverstone Raven 2. Das Xigmatek Midgard ist auch gut aber schon etwas schlechter. Weitere Alternativen zum Midgard sind das Coolermaster Storm Scout und das NZXT Panzerbox.




Will ja eingentlich das NZXT Tempest haben.
aber das gbits ja nicht mehr...^^

Werd mir aber eure genannten Gehäuse mal anschauen....


----------



## riedochs (10. Oktober 2009)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Will ja eingentlich das NZXT Tempest haben.
> aber das gbits ja nicht mehr...^^
> 
> Werd mir aber eure genannten Gehäuse mal anschauen....



Schonmal in der Bucht geschaut?


----------



## Painkiller (10. Oktober 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Schonmal in der Bucht geschaut?




Welche Bucht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Oktober 2009)

ebay.


----------



## 1z3m4n (10. Oktober 2009)

ebay=Bucht xD 

Als Lian Li "vergötterer" rate ich dir natürlich dazu dir ein Lian Li zu holen  Glaub mir wirst es nicht bereuen...

Grüße


----------



## Painkiller (10. Oktober 2009)

1z3m4n schrieb:


> ebay=Bucht xD
> 
> Als Lian Li "vergötterer" rate ich dir natürlich dazu dir ein Lian Li zu holen  Glaub mir wirst es nicht bereuen...
> 
> Grüße




Erst muss ich mal eines finden des meinen geschmack trifft und nicht über 150€ kostet.....^^


----------



## ghostadmin (10. Oktober 2009)

1z3m4n schrieb:


> ebay=Bucht xD
> 
> Als Lian Li "vergötterer" rate ich dir natürlich dazu dir ein Lian Li zu holen  Glaub mir wirst es nicht bereuen...
> 
> Grüße



Naja....
Also von meinem Lian Li hätte ich mir mehr erwartet, vor allem weil es über 200 Euro gekostet hat und von Lian Li immer so geschwärmt wird.


----------



## 1z3m4n (11. Oktober 2009)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Erst muss ich mal eines finden des meinen geschmack trifft und nicht über 150€ kostet.....^^




Da wird es schwer eins aus Alu zu finden oder legst du da nicht soviel Wert drauf?
Glaube Alus gehen erst bei 150 los odeR?


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (11. Oktober 2009)

Nimmn Lancool !
Hab selber eins und das is Top!


----------



## Lordac (11. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

mein Favorit ist im Moment das Lian Li PC-60FN, aber die Gehäusewahl ist wirklich nicht so einfach.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Painkiller (13. Oktober 2009)

So da nun die Hardware feststeht, kann mir jemanden einen guten Shop empfehlen?


----------



## Lordac (13. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> So da nun die Hardware feststeht, kann mir jemanden einen guten Shop empfehlen?


HoH, Hardwareversand, K&M, Caseking, Alternate, Mindfactory... sind gute Shops.

Ich würde schauen das du alles möglichst bei zweien davon bekommst, wegen der Versandkosten. Bei Mindfactory bezahlst du nach 24 Uhr ab einem Bestellwert von 100,- Euro, keine Versandkosten.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Painkiller (16. Oktober 2009)

Welche 2 Lüfter soll ich denn noch für dieses Gehäuse nehmen....?

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Twelve Hundred Ultimate Gamer Case

Passen ja noch zwei rein...^^


----------



## Lordac (16. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Welche 2 Lüfter soll ich denn noch für dieses Gehäuse nehmen....?
> Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Twelve Hundred Ultimate Gamer Case
> Passen ja noch zwei rein...^^


noch mehr würde ich nicht reinpacken! Die seitlichen Lüfter stören den Luftstrom und deshalb würde ich da nichts mehr machen. 

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Painkiller (11. November 2009)

So, durch diese Probleme mit Sockel 1156 hab nun langsam aber sicher davon die Schnautze voll.

Ich denk im Moment über ein alternatives System basierend auf den Sockel 1366 nach...

Folgenden Komponenten bleiben:

- Cougar S 700 
- Prolimatech Megahalems (ist der Shadow besser?) @  2x BeQuiet Silent Wings USC 120mm
- Antec Twelve Hundred
- Intel Core i7 950 oder 960
- Windows 7 Ultimate

Beim RAM bin ich mir nicht sicher, soll aber auf jeden Fall Corsair sein. Dominator-Serie wäre gut... 

Corsair DDR3 1600 PC3-12800U 6144MB (3x2GB) XMS3 CL8 Domin. 17388 - Litec Computer Vertriebs GmbH - Computer Hardware, Notebook & Multimedia-Shop

Oder soll ich bei den Dominators auf CL7 setzen?

Beim Mainboard kenn ich mich nicht aus...

Ich bräuchte aber eines das mit 12GB-Ram keine Probleme hätte... ---> zukunftssicherheit.

Hätte gerne ein Gigabyte, aber die sind ja nicht mehr verfügbar... -.-

Von daher hoff ich wieder mal auf eure Hilfe....^^


----------

